# Tattoo laws question.



## AshMan (Jun 5, 2011)

So, at the moment this is simply something im thinking about. I always said i wanted to wait until i felt the time was perfect to get a tattoo because i want sleeves...well i hadnt thought about tattooing anywhere else on my body. My friends drawing me up a tattoo at the moment thats gonna look pretty awesome when its done. If i still lived in the UK, i would be able to get a tattoo now (16 years old) as long as my parents consented. This is not true in queensland, according to various websites google gave me at least. So, my question to you is, is there anywhere in Australia where i could go which would allow me to get a tattoo at 16 or even 17 with my parents consent? I know theres alot of ink mad people on aps so i hope someone knows  Cheers, Ash.


----------



## saximus (Jun 5, 2011)

The dodgier places will do it for you but in the ones I've been to they usually have a sign saying you must be 18 and they can ask for id


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 5, 2011)

I thought that if your parents okayed it it was fine, thats how it was when I was 16, but that was years ago now.... They did make changes to the law a few years back. just ask your local tattooists, theyll know.


----------



## nagini-baby (Jun 5, 2011)

i thought you could with consent unless the laws changed since a girl i new got hers done (about 8 yrs ago)


----------



## AshMan (Jun 5, 2011)

saximus said:


> The dodgier places will do it for you but in the ones I've been to they usually have a sign saying you must be 18 and they can ask for id



I dont wanna go somewhere dodgy lol


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 5, 2011)

AshMan said:


> So, at the moment this is simply something im thinking about. I always said i wanted to wait until i felt the time was perfect to get a tattoo because i want sleeves...well i hadnt thought about tattooing anywhere else on my body. My friends drawing me up a tattoo at the moment thats gonna look pretty awesome when its done. If i still lived in the UK, i would be able to get a tattoo now (16 years old) as long as my parents consented. This is not true in queensland, according to various websites google gave me at least. So, my question to you is, is there anywhere in Australia where i could go which would allow me to get a tattoo at 16 or even 17 with my parents consent? I know theres alot of ink mad people on aps so i hope someone knows  Cheers, Ash.


 

Also just a word of warning if you are planning on getting sleeves, they are much harder than a little tattoo to cover up if you decide you dont like them anymore. Think long and hard about whether or not you are still going to love the design in 15,20,30, 40 years, as you are still very young. I have a sleeve, and about 20 other tatts. I started at 15 and havent stopped but have covered up a few I wish I had of thought a little bit harder about. what is cool at 16 may not be by the time you are a bit older.


----------



## AshMan (Jun 5, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Also just a word of warning if you are planning on getting sleeves, they are much harder than a little tattoo to cover up if you decide you dont like them anymore. Think long and hard about whether or not you are still going to love the design in 15,20,30, 40 years, as you are still very young. I have a sleeve, and about 20 other tatts. I started at 15 and havent stopped but have covered up a few I wish I had of thought a little bit harder about. what is cool at 16 may not be by the time you are a bit older.



Yeah, thats why i want to wait for a good while. I know i want a reptile sleeve but the other is un-decided. Either another reptile sleeve or a music sleeve, but i want a reptile chest piece aswell...cant get too many reptile tattoos lol.


----------



## saximus (Jun 5, 2011)

AshMan said:


> I dont wanna go somewhere dodgy lol


 
Haha glad to hear (read?) you say that. Anywhere that is worth spending good money at will likely enforce the rule. So maybe just use the extra time to save more and come up with some kick *** designs. 
I totally agree with NTLS also. I have made sure all mine can be covered by a regular shirt cause I'm going to be in a "professional" career and unfortunately this country is still backwards enough to think tattoos and professional are mutually exclusive


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 5, 2011)

Where abouts in qld are you? I have a few friends with shops in Brisbane, the gold coast, the sunshine coast and Toowoomba that I could recommend for you.


----------



## AshMan (Jun 5, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Where abouts in qld are you? I have a few friends with shops in Brisbane, the gold coast, the sunshine coast and Toowoomba that I could recommend for you.



Im in Brisbane but totally willing to travel lol, my friends drawing me up an awesome design at the moment and then im going to have a word with the parents, then i might take you up on that lol, i'll send you a pm if that time ever comes 



saximus said:


> Haha glad to hear (read?) you say that. Anywhere that is worth spending good money at will likely enforce the rule. So maybe just use the extra time to save more and come up with some kick *** designs.
> I totally agree with NTLS also. I have made sure all mine can be covered by a regular shirt cause I'm going to be in a "professional" career and unfortunately this country is still backwards enough to think tattoos and professional are mutually exclusive



Haha, i have a friend who is an insane artist to draw up my awesome designs  iv got her working on an awesome tribute to my beloved thrash metal at the moment which is what i plan to get tattooed before i turn 18  and yeah, it sucks that tattoos are still frowned upon in the work place.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 5, 2011)

Not just the workplace! You should see some of the looks and comments I get when I walk down the street with my daughter, but when hubby has her noone says a thing about his tatts! Theres nightclubs here that wont let people with sleeves in. Theres still discrimation every where with tatts.


----------



## AshMan (Jun 5, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Not just the workplace! You should see some of the looks and comments I get when I walk down the street with my daughter, but when hubby has her noone says a thing about his tatts! Theres nightclubs here that wont let people with sleeves in. Theres still discrimation every where with tatts.



That sucks, but at the same time, being from the UK where just listening to metal can get you beaten up, im pretty used to it. I like the feeling of being part of that though. Fighting the mainstream, and everytime i get knocked back for it, i just felt good in the knowledge i was being knocked back with my friends and we'd always come out of it feeling good. So i guess its kinda the same thing.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 5, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Where abouts in qld are you? I have a few friends with shops in Brisbane, the gold coast, the sunshine coast and Toowoomba that I could recommend for you.


 
Would you mind whacking up your recommendations in the tattoo thread, with pics of their work? I want sleeves too, but I don't want dodgy art work. I've seen yours, they're well done. 

I want a half sleeve that goes from my chest, up over my shoulder and obviously down to my elbow. Lots of motocross stuff incorporated into it, like pistons, condrods, cranks, sprockets and a bunch of other stuff, so it will be busy and in colour. I'd be devastated if they turned out dodgy. That will be my "Bad" side, lots of blacks and reds, and the other side would be my good side. No idea for that yet.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 5, 2011)

saximus said:


> The dodgier places will do it for you but in the ones I've been to they usually have a sign saying you must be 18 and they can ask for id



I was going to say exactly this.

same with high end piercers,
you may have your parents permission, but they still don't believe it's right or logical to mark your body yet. 

I also thought they changed the laws to say it was a form of child abuse? eh dunno, probably wrong...Im of age now and don't needa worry about such things lol.


----------



## angie90 (Jun 5, 2011)

In WA, you can get tattoos at 16 with parents permission


----------



## ravan (Jun 5, 2011)

My housemate's sister works in a tattoo place in NSW and you're able to get tattoo'd there at 16 with parental permission.. (probably no help, since you're in qld lol)


----------



## MissVampz (Jun 5, 2011)

I know you probably don't wanna hear this, but I think you should wait til your legal, most places that do underage tattooing are pretty dodgy :/ also, I remember at 16 I was so sure I'd decided what I wanted tattooed but waited til I was legal and it completely changed. It's something to be careful with, but you seem to understand that


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 6, 2011)

Most places will do it if you have a statutory declaration from your parents and one of them goes with you, that way they are covered if you decide you don't want it after all.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 6, 2011)

18 is the legal age no younger ... i dont understand kids get tattoo under age you have your whole life. go ride a bike or play in the mud



ravan said:


> My housemate's sister works in a tattoo place in NSW and you're able to get tattoo'd there at 16 with parental permission.. (probably no help, since you're in qld lol)



the laws have changed you have to be 18 parent consent doesnt mean anything anymore the law is 18 only and any place does it on sly is braking the law.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 6, 2011)

Here you go, have a look at this. It varies from state to state:

http://www.dhs.vic.gov.au/nphp/publications/legislation/bodyart.pdf


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 6, 2011)

xDragonx said:


> 18 is the legal age no younger ... i dont understand kids get tattoo under age you have your whole life. go ride a bike or play in the mud
> 
> 
> 
> the laws have changed you have to be 18 parent consent doesnt mean anything anymore the law is 18 only and any place does it on sly is braking the law.


 
The laws are different in NSW Feedback Mag - July 2008

AHHHH! beat me to Kaotikjezta!


----------



## AshMan (Jun 6, 2011)

xDragonx said:


> 18 is the legal age no younger ... i dont understand kids get tattoo under age you have your whole life. go ride a bike or play in the mud



Do you know how old i am? lol...


----------



## CentralianKing (Jun 7, 2011)

I remember the tattoos I wanted when I was sixteen, SOOO glad I waited till I was 22 and more mature as I now have sleeves I'll love till the day I die


----------



## joelly116 (Jun 7, 2011)

im tattoed head to toe and your cant get tattooed with parents consent i use to work in a tattoo shop, alot of shops dnt even ask for id ours did but i know when i was 16 they never asked me once and i went to a few shops, im only 22 now, make sure they are good at what they do as getting a tattoo at 16 you will change your mind and style by 18 i did and cant change it now lol

yeah they did change the laws making one rule for all of australia its to protected kids that are younger and parents my think its cool to get there 2 yr old tattooed


----------

